# when you stop attending school for weeks..



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

.. what did you end up doing? i'd like to hear other's experiences. 

i've completely ****ed up again. i did this last year but over a period of five months.. this is a new school, different from my other.. it's an alternative school so they would be understanding about my problems.

so i basically slowly stopped attending.. i'd wake up late, miss a first class, maybe because of lack of motivation.. or i'd get up, feel like **** because of depression, then stay in bed all day. this would start to happen more often, and the more i missed classes, and less likely i would show up because i wouldn't have done assignments or i'd miss presentations, so my anxiety would be horrible, for other social reasons as well.

so it's the end of term 1, today. i haven't attended most of my classes for the last three weeks, and every day i've been pushing myself to go in but i can't do it. today i decided i'd call the school and speak to a guidance person, which is 100x easier since i can plan out what i say.

oh, and because of lack of motivation and just overall not giving a ****, i haven't handed in most of my assignments, so i'm failing all of my classes. way to go, heather. :clap :no :tiptoe


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: when you stop attending school for weeks.*

*panic attack* 
well, i just called and spoke to a teacher, she was very understanding and urged me to show up next class and to not fall into the hole of feelings completely hopeless. ah.. that was really tough but i'm glad i did it. i hope i can just keep up with the work now.


----------



## Caution (Oct 26, 2007)

This has happened to me before, but I will at least stay in one or two classes to not make it feel like a total loss(or waste of time). 

Many times I'll go to bed late to avoid the next day because it's full of unknown problems and social issues. Then I'll wake up late, miss the first class fall behind, say "screw it" and then finally drop the course. That will then set off the depression...

Really bad cycle. The only thing I can say is good for you for reaching out to the counselor. Perhaps you still have time to get back on track, and pass the classes.


----------



## Sugrie (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm dealing with the same thing right now. About 3 weeks, too. I talked to my History professor today, and he was understanding and generally awesome. So much catching up to do... But understanding people rock my socks. <3

The fun begins Tuesday morning when I finally go to my Psychology class. Ugh. I hate the people in there. I'll be handing in a paper that was due a million years ago basically explaining my "situation" and plenty of *****ery about her lack of understanding when it comes to real life attacking academic responsiblities even though she constantly preached about putting all that complicated psychological stuffs into "reality" to make it easier to understand. *rambleramble, rantrant.* I slept through a test. Yeah, my bad. But I emailed her and I got a condesending reply about being responsible blahblahblah... All I wanted was a little mercy, but no. And she does constant GROUP stuff and I JUST CAN'T TAKE IT!!! Man, I want to smack her. 

^I have no clue what I was going on about up there. It's 5am. Bite me.

Math is being dropped for sure since I'm most definately past the point of no return on the road to failure. I can't pay attention in that class. It's too boring. So I sleep instead. Yay sleep! Who needs trig, anyway? Not me!

It's definately comforting to know I'm not alone. School and life in general just suck right now.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I got away with skipping classes my entire senior year (i hated most classes & the people in them), until I got stopped by a police officer in my final week. Then the school found out (but it was my final week so it was too late to punish me). Even though I failed almost all of my exams I would never go back & relive it.


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

I wish I could stop attending. 
Want to hear something screwed up, I've never talked with my advisor. And it's my 4th year here. The degree requirements are on the website so I've been using those as guidelines... but this is messed up, no?


----------

